
Deprecating API Endpoints with Haskell and Servant - bweitzman
https://medium.com/co-star-engineering/deprecating-api-endpoints-with-servant-1c00f8a211ca
======
banuguler
p.s we're hiring -> costarastrology.com/jobs ;)

